# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Chat trouvé vivant dans du béton sec

## noa2kajou

Je vous préviens que cette vidéo est insoutenable. Deux personnes ont trouvé un chat dans les fondation d'une église aux USA. accident? Malveillance? Certains disent qu'une tradition ancestrale dit d'emmuré des chats vivants pour conjurer le mauvais sort...
La pauvre bête hurlait à la mort et malgré son sauvetage, il a succombé à ses blessures.
J'en ai des frissons! Et mes larmes ont coulé à flot...

----------


## ginette

put.....comment peut-on faire ça??????????????????????????????????????????? ::  :Mad: 

moi aussi je suis affondrée de voir ce p'tit père.. :: ............pauvre loulou.............et de savoir que c'est monnaie courante.................. ::

----------


## totoro

Les gens sont vraiment des malades...

----------


## ursel

que peut on dire,c est trop ::

----------


## Elfenyu

Je n'ai pas regardé la video et ne compte pas le faire. J'imagine bien assez sa souffrance et son calvaire sans vouloir l'entendre ... quelle horreur....

J'ai lu un article d'un journaliste américain qui racontait que le chat aurait été utilisé comme avertissement/ vengeance. Conflits religieux ... le site en question est "habitué" à voir des corps de chats morts jetés depuis quelque temps.

Ca me choque de voir ça ... faire souffrir un animal pour rien, ça n'a pas de sens.
Les horreurs dans ce genre sont légions. Il est mort dans un refuge animalier quelques jours plus tard, paix ait son âme de chat : /

Et la légende est vraie parait-il tout comme celle de clouer des chouettes vivantes etc ...

----------


## Coquelicot

J'ai juste envie de pleurer ... Comment peut-on être aussi monstrueux ?

----------


## sylviee

Là c'est l'horreur à l'état pur !!!!!
Insoutenable  ::

----------


## Saigure

Mais cela se faisait dans notre pays avant.
On retrouve parfois dans de vieilles fondations de maison des cadavres de chats, emmurés vivants.
Les superstitions ont la dent dure et sont à l'origine d'une masse d'horreurs.

----------


## sylviee

Oui je sais que cela a été fait un peu partout mais mon chagrin est immense quand je vois cette vidéo

----------


## cheyenne

terrible, le monde va mal, c'est grave
j'espère que ce pauvre chat aura connu un peu de réconfort sur la fin

----------


## Choupette

il n'avait rien demander ce pauvre chat  ,  c'est immonde de faire cettte barbarerie ,j'espère de tout coeur que celui qui  a commis ce crime paiera en souffrant le martyre !!

----------


## Misstay

C'est un bébé!!!  ::

----------


## loulouk

je ne regarderais pas cette video,
je suis déjà malade rien que de l'imaginer miaulant la mort emprisonné dans son amas de béton  :Frown:

----------


## totoro

J'avoue ne pas l'avoir regardé en entier, mais regardé des sélections rapidement. J'ai juste regardé la fin ou cela se finissait plutôt bien... Mais effectivement, les cris en plus des images sont difficiles à supporter sur la longueur totale de la vidéo. Surtout le début, quand on ne voit pas la chose, on se l'imagine au pire, et en fait on réalise une fois la caméra dessus...
J'ai un total respect envers ceux qui ont réussi à l'en dégager...

----------


## luminette

Je l'ai regardée en entier cette vidéo. Quelle monstruosité ! Faire cela à un chaton et s'en aller comme si de rien n'était. Ne pas avoir un instant de compassion en imaginant le calvaire qu'il va endurer. Pas de remords, ni de retour en arrière. C'est incompréhensible pour nous . 

Il y a vraiment 3 catégories d'humains  par rapport aux animaux, sur cette planète :
1. ceux qui ne les aiment pas et qui leur font du mal par plaisir (celui qui a fait cela à ce chaton en fait partie)
2. ceux comme nous tous ici, qui les aimons et sommes épouvantés devant leur souffrance
3. L'immense majorité : ceux qui s'en fichent. Ils ne leur feraient pas de mal, mais pas de bien, non plus. Leur souffrance ne les touche pas...

----------


## ratou2

Comment s'appelle la vidéo ?
Sur rescue je ne peux pas la voir.

Cela dit il s'est peut-être emprisonné tout seul. Les chatons sont curieux de tout.

----------


## MarieSue

L'esprit de certains humains est vraiment tordu. Ils sont capables de commettre des atrocités au nom d'une superstition ou d'une pseudo religion au nom même d'un Dieu, qui doit être sacrément déçu, ou d'une pseudo science qui justifie tous leurs crimes. On pourrait penser que se sont des choses du Moyen Age, d'une époque obscure et révolue, et bien non.
"Celui que te fais croire à des absurdités te fera commettre des atrocités." Voltaire.

Je ne souhaite pas regarder la vidéo. C'est déjà bien assez perturbant de savoir que cela existe.

Oui Ratou, lorsque l'on est normalement constitué on aimerait bien, quand ce genre de chose arrive, que ce ne soit qu'un accident.

----------


## ratou2

J'ai pu voir la vidéo sur google. Que dire à part que ça déchire le coeur.

Pauvre bête il n'avait que quelques semaines. Repose en paix.

----------


## chupachup

> Il y a vraiment 3 catégories d'humains  par rapport aux animaux, sur cette planète :
> 1. ceux qui ne les aiment pas et qui leur font du mal par plaisir (celui qui a fait cela à ce chaton en fait partie)
> 2. ceux comme nous tous ici, qui les aimons et sommes épouvantés devant leur souffrance
> 3. L'immense majorité : ceux qui s'en fichent. Ils ne leur feraient pas de mal, mais pas de bien, non plus. Leur souffrance ne les touche pas...


4. ceux qui disent les aimer mais qui en fait s'enfilent des steak hachés tous les 4 matins et boivent leur bon lait au ptit dej.

----------


## declor92

> Comment s'appelle la vidéo ?
> Sur rescue je ne peux pas la voir.
> 
> Cela dit il s'est peut-être emprisonné tout seul. Les chatons sont curieux de tout.


Non ratou2, il ne s'est pas emprisonné tout seul; Il s'agit d'une pratique des "mormons" qui bétonnent des chats vivants, en général sur les lieux de culte .......

----------


## Yummy63

Mais c'est monstrueux  
Même sans regarder la vidéo j'imagine à quel point ils ont dû souffrir

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Ca se faisait en France au moyen âge... Chat, lièvre, chien... La première bête qui traversait un nouveau pont, souvent, était sacrifiée pour détourner le mauvais sort...
Mais on a (un peu) évolué depuis!

----------


## evita92

Je veux pas faire ma bisounours humaine

Mais peut etre qu'il c'est coincé seul dans du beton à moitié sec et qu'il a pas su se retirer .
L'odeur du béton mouillé est assez similaire à celle des litières javel etc pour moi...

J'ai d'ailleurs dans l'allée du jardin des traces de chat et de ma propre chienne sur une fine couche de béton qu'on avait fait couler

Je sais l'espoir que l'etre humain n'est pas une ordure à ce point fait vivre  :Frown:

----------


## evita92

Et je finirais par rajouter que ces pseudo croyant qui réalisent ce genre de conneries sont des pécheurs si on suit leur logiques pseudo religieuse

_"Que nous défend le premier commandement ?_

 Le premier commandement nous défend lidolâtrie. la superstition, le sacrilège, lhérésie et tout autre pêché contre la religion.

_Quest-ce que la superstition ?_
 On appelle superstition toute dévotion contraire à la doctrine et à lusage de lEglise, *comme aussi le fait dattribuer à une action ou à une chose quelconque une vertu surnaturelle quelle na pas*."

Ces arguments m'ont permis plusieurs fois quand je suis face à des personnes butées et soit disant passant croyante de leur montrer qu'elles ont tord et de finir par les raisonner

----------


## isula

honteux de faire ça pauvre petit chat je prefere pas voir

----------

